
Building an accessible OpenBSD laptop (BSDCan 2019) - notaplumber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma_Y1hVmK8o
======
notaplumber
"This talk presents the results of a use case study I performed together with
my friend Maurice throughout the first quarter of 2019.

Maurice is an actor who survived a brain hemorrhage in 1996 and has since
lived with severe physical and cognitive disabilities. His ability to use
computers is restricted in many ways. For example, while Maurice can read text
just fine, he is unable to fluently spell words and he can only use the
fingers on one of his hands."

[https://www.bsdcan.org/2019/schedule/events/1047.en.html](https://www.bsdcan.org/2019/schedule/events/1047.en.html)

PDF slides: [https://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan2019-accessible-
openbsd...](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan2019-accessible-openbsd-
laptop.pdf)

